# restaurant and park carry bill (HB111)



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

closer than we have ever been......


> From GRNC
> 
> * CALL YOUR HOUSE REP: Tell he or she to support HB 111 with no further weakening amendments. You can identify your representative to the NC House by going to: Representatives
> 
> ...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

update:



> HB 111 - Parks & Restaurants
> 
> In a bruising battle fought by both legislators and GRNC's Legislative Action Team, HB 111, "Handgun Permit Valid in Parks & Restaurants" fought its way out of the NC House Judiciary A Subcommittee and now heads for a floor vote as early as tomorrow. Both strengthening and weakening changes were made to the bill.
> 
> ...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

North Carolina General Assembly - House Bill 111 Information/History (2011-2012 Session)

Passed the House, on to the Senate


----------



## Grapevine (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like this one is not going to get a vote on the floor and may die in committe.

Grapevine


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

May die? According to GRNC it will die because of direct action of Sen. Apodaca.

GRNC - GRNC Alert 6-19-12: Senator Apodaca Thumbs Nose At Gun Owners

GRNC - Home


----------

